# [IIS] .htaccess enablen = ?



## Neo (24. August 2004)

Hallo

Ist es möglich, dass man unter IIS erst etwas unternehmen muss um .htaccess einschalten zu können? Funktioniert nämlich nicht... Dies ist genau mein Problem...

kann da jemand abhilfe schaffen? Währe sehr dankbar.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. August 2004)

Ich mag mich möglicherweise täuschen....aber m.E. gibts .htaccess überhaupt nicht beim IIS...da musst du dir nen Apache installieren.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. August 2004)

Das ist korrekt oder aber einen ISAPI-DLL installieren, die den ContentType 401 (Unauthorized) zurückgibt. Alle mir bekannten Lösungen sind kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Neo (25. August 2004)

was gibts den für eine alternative? Ich hab gesehen man kann die windows authentifizierung nutzen, aber dann kann jeder windows nutzer drauf zugreiffen, ich möchte das nur ein bestimmter kann....


----------

